# Acer Notebook - Grafikkarte austauschen ?



## crim0rs (2. April 2013)

Hallo liebe User.

Ich dachte immer, man kann in Notebooks keine Grafikkarten austauschen. Allerdings habe ich jetzt gehört, dass es in einigen Fällen möglich sei !

Ich weiß nicht ob das viel entscheidet, aber ich hab ein relativ großes Notebook (17,3").

Und zwar:

Acer 7745G mit:
-i7-740qm CPU
-Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5850
-8GB RAM

Gibt es also die Möglichkeit, die HD 5850 zu tauschen ?

Gruß
crim0rs


----------



## Cuddleman (2. April 2013)

Dein Wunsch nach Aufrüstung ist verständlich, aber nicht für Acer!

Wie im Bild-Anhang zu erkennen, geht das leider nicht, da die GPU fest verlötet ist. 
Es gibt zwar noch einige wenige Profis die das bewerkstelligen können, doch das wird recht teuer und die GPU, oder eine höherwertige, muß auch noch verfügbar sein.
Die nächste Hürde besteht dann noch im Temperaturverhalten in Verbindung mit der Wärmeabgabe unter Last der Austausch-GPU, ob das Kühlsystem das auch noch stemmen könnte, ohne als Jet mit entsprechender Geräuschkulisse zu fungieren.
Als Austausch-GPU wäre ohnehin nur eine aus der HD5xxx möglich!

Zum Austausch vorgesehene GPU's in Notebooks, besitzen wie die Pedanten im Desktopbereich, eine entsprechende Kontaktkante die dann in einen auf den Notebook befindlichen Slot eingesteckt wird, ähnlich den Slot's zu AGP, oder PCI-E.
Dazu zur Verständlichkeit das 2. Anhang-Bild.


----------



## Shadow Complex (2. April 2013)

Das Bild ist ein Standardbild als Platzhalter fürs echte Mainboard, Cuddleman's Kernaussage ist aber vollkommen richtig. Austauschbare Grafikchips gibt es bei den wenigsten Notebooks und wenn es sie gibt, dann sie diese Module unverschämt teuer weil selten.


----------



## acer86 (2. April 2013)

Der Slot den ihr meint nennt sich MXM , leider verzichten viele Hersteller darauf und löten die Gpu´s direkt auf das Mainboard, es gibt aber hier auf der Seite MXM Upgrade Home Page

eine liste von Notebooks und Pc´s die ein MXM slot 1.0-3.0 haben darunter auch viele Acer Modelle z.b. das 7738G hatte noch einen. Wie aber alle schon richtig sagten lohnt es sich kaum den das Maximum wäre eine HD5870 und die ist kaum schneller, dan lieber etwas Übertakten z.b. mit Afterburner.


----------



## Cuddleman (2. April 2013)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das Bild ist ein Standardbild als Platzhalter fürs echte Mainboard, Cuddleman's Kernaussage ist aber vollkommen richtig. Austauschbare Grafikchips gibt es bei den wenigsten Notebooks und wenn es sie gibt, dann sie diese Module unverschämt teuer weil selten.





Bis ich aus meinen Möglichkeiten das richtige gefunden hatte mußte das erstmal reichen!
Ist mittlerweile geändert und ist im Anhang jetzt das korrekte.


----------

